# pics from Maui



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

hello everybody i just got back from maui it was awesome i did my first night dive there and it was the great


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

NICE STARS AND STRIPES PUFFER

I had one in my fishtank before, a lot of personality to them


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Nice pictures, I'm sure you took a bunch. I've always wanted to do a night dive but my wife is chicken. Maybe when my kids get of age if they take an interest in diving I can dive with them.


----------

